
At Home in the Liminal World - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/30/identity/at-home-in-the-liminal-world-rp
======
olewhalehunter
"We are redefining home"

Colonial anglo-american hegemony redefined home, the first two paragraphs
start with how her brain had to be trained so she could remain relevant during
the internet age and globalization. This is just a sad article about how
people have to scramble after the capital that imperialism plucked from their
motherlands, "liminal" a shitty euphemism for "unstable" or "my village's way
of life wasn't efficient enough for multinational supply chains".

